# First TPF Strip Off!



## jwbryson1

You heard it.  I'm starting the first TPF strip-off thread because....that's pretty much all I'm good for.  Ask anybody -- they'll confirm it.

So, without further ado....do we have a FEMALE volunteer?  Don't be shy.  We're all friends here and we've all seen pretty much all there is to see....

Kat?  Mish?  Miss Cream? (Old school only.  You NOOB's have NO idea what you are missing...  

Oh c'mon now---post the pics and get the hits!  

SM4Him?

Anybody?


----------



## Derrel

You forgot to mention jowens...dude,c'mon !!!

...cgipson1 posted some mighty fine bouidoir-ish pics of her a while back...


----------



## jwbryson1

Derrel said:


> You forgot to mention jowens...dude,c'mon !!!
> 
> ...cgipson1 posted some mighty fine bouidoir-ish pics of her a while back...




:salute:   You are correct, sir.  My bad.


----------



## runnah

Only if we get to see your legal briefs jdog.


----------



## cgipson1

Derrel said:


> You forgot to mention jowens...dude,c'mon !!!
> 
> ...cgipson1 posted some mighty fine bouidoir-ish pics of her a while back...



I did? Boy... Jess will be might surprised to hear that! I know I was!


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> Only if we get to see your legal briefs jdog.



Runnah... I DO hope you are joking! I can never tell with you! Nothing against Jeff.. but JEEZUS... that is one image I don't need to see! lol!


----------



## ronlane

cgipson1 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention jowens...dude,c'mon !!!
> 
> ...cgipson1 posted some mighty fine bouidoir-ish pics of her a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did? Boy... Jess will be might surprised to hear that! I know I was!
Click to expand...


I don't know who posted them but I remember seeing them.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

ITT: not enough stripping


----------



## sm4him

<rummages about in closet, finds 10 foot pole, realizes it's not *nearly* long enough>

Nope, not touchin' this!
While I greatly appreciate that jdub kindly threw my name into this plot, "Strip-Off" pictures of ME would not get me "the hits" so much as giving the rest of you nightmares... :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

Rotanimod said:


> ITT: not enough stripping



If you are going to whine about it... why don't you start it off... make Runnah happy, show some booty!


----------



## HughGuessWho




----------



## cgipson1

HughGuessWho said:


> View attachment 48492



May I steal this fine piece of art? Or is it copyrighted?


----------



## e.rose

What's in it for us?


----------



## HughGuessWho

Its yours for the taking


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

e.rose said:


> What's in it for us?



17 THOUSAND bitcoins


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> What's in it for us?



Missie E... if you do it, You have the right to Dare any of us (except me) to cough up an image of whatever YOU want to see!  (but if you do it, I will lose all respect for you, and put the image in my "Naughty Girls - Not to be looked at" Folder!)  :lmao:

Yea... I just volunteered Everybody (except me!)


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if we get to see your legal briefs jdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runnah... I DO hope you are joking! I can never tell with you! Nothing against Jeff.. but JEEZUS... that is one image I don't need to see! lol!
Click to expand...


Some times you have to take the good with the bad. (no offense Jdiggy). If a little wang is all it takes for a bunch of boobage, than so be it. Again no offense jdiddy.


----------



## esselle




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

cgipson1 said:


> make Runnah happy, show some booty!



ldman:


----------



## cgipson1

esselle said:


>



Another potential candidate assessing the potential rewards?


----------



## runnah

All you have to do is ask...


----------



## esselle

cgipson1 said:


> Another potential candidate assessing the potential rewards?



i read above, what you'll end up doing with said pics.


----------



## e.rose

Rotanimod said:


> 17 THOUSAND bitcoins



The hell is a bitcoin?


----------



## cgipson1

esselle said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another potential candidate assessing the potential rewards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read above, what you'll end up doing with said pics.
Click to expand...


I would, really! I am a nice boy next door type! Ask anyone...


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> Missie E... if you do it, You have the right to Dare any of us (except me) to cough up an image of whatever YOU want to see!  (but if you do it, I will lose all respect for you, and put the image in my "Naughty Girls - Not to be looked at" Folder!)  :lmao:
> 
> Yea... I just volunteered Everybody (except me!)



If I did it, my husband would divorce me. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 THOUSAND bitcoins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell is a bitcoin?
Click to expand...


Virtual currency

Bitcoin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missie E... if you do it, You have the right to Dare any of us (except me) to cough up an image of whatever YOU want to see!  (but if you do it, I will lose all respect for you, and put the image in my "Naughty Girls - Not to be looked at" Folder!)  :lmao:
> 
> Yea... I just volunteered Everybody (except me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did it, my husband would divorce me. :lmao:
Click to expand...


We would never tell!   :hug:: and this is the innernetz, who would know?


----------



## Derrel

Bitcoins are like mid-1930's German Deutschmarks....takes a wheelbarrow FULL of them to buy a cup of coffee...


----------



## ronlane

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missie E... if you do it, You have the right to Dare any of us (except me) to cough up an image of whatever YOU want to see! (but if you do it, I will lose all respect for you, and put the image in my "Naughty Girls - Not to be looked at" Folder!) :lmao:
> 
> Yea... I just volunteered Everybody (except me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did it, my husband would divorce me. :lmao:
Click to expand...


Just call it research, since you are a glamour/boudier photographer. Tell him you are working on some new poses and wanted to get expert opinions.


----------



## amolitor

These threads creep me out.


----------



## pixmedic

For the record, my wife can post whatever naughty pictures of herself she wants to here. I dont mind an audience.


----------



## jwbryson1

e.rose said:


> If I did it, my husband would divorce me. :lmao:




What he doesn't know won't hurt him.  C'mon!  Just some cleavage!!


----------



## jwbryson1

amolitor said:


> These threads creep me out.



For the record, me too.  But, then again...


----------



## e.rose

jwbryson1 said:


> What he doesn't know won't hurt him.  C'mon!  Just some cleavage!!



He's not unfamiliar with Google, you know.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> These threads creep me out.



The internet was founded upon strangers trying to see other stranger naked.


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he doesn't know won't hurt him.  C'mon!  Just some cleavage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not unfamiliar with Google, you know.
Click to expand...


So say your name is Runnah... your husband would never find it!


----------



## JacaRanda

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> These threads creep me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet was founded upon strangers trying to see other stranger naked.
Click to expand...


If I would have known that, I would have thanked Al Gore!


----------



## PixelRabbit

I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and


----------



## cgipson1

PixelRabbit said:


> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and



You ARE Included.... trust me!


----------



## runnah

PixelRabbit said:


> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and




Yes but in Canada being nude means stripping down to a single layer of thermal underwear.


----------



## JacaRanda

It is so nice to see that you guys have a sense of humor and can leave alone all the bickering and debates about Canon and Nikons and art versus blah blah bull!  I really think I could sit and have a beer or coffee with 95% of you.  Thank you...........

Wait!  Ladies get to posting DOGONNIT!


----------



## JacaRanda

PixelRabbit said:


> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and



Show us your Pixels Wabbit!


----------



## esselle

PixelRabbit said:


> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and



lol


----------



## DarkShadow

Pop Corn,Peanuts here - Pop Corn peanuts here. Sorry out of peanuts.


----------



## PixelRabbit

cgipson1 said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE Included.... trust me!
Click to expand...

O M G where did you find that?? I thought I got all copies removed!! 


runnah said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but in Canada being nude means stripping down to a single layer of thermal underwear.
Click to expand...


Remember I'm a rabbit, no thermals just a year round fur coat  I'm dreaming of winter! it is currently over 100 with the humidex**melting**


JacaRanda said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your Pixels Wabbit!
Click to expand...


Rabbits are camera shy and only do cute when they do get caught in the act


----------



## DarkShadow

Which one of you is this.


----------



## kathyt

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missie E... if you do it, You have the right to Dare any of us (except me) to cough up an image of whatever YOU want to see!  (but if you do it, I will lose all respect for you, and put the image in my "Naughty Girls - Not to be looked at" Folder!)  :lmao:
> 
> Yea... I just volunteered Everybody (except me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did it, my husband would divorce me. :lmao:
Click to expand...

He will get over it....eventually.


----------



## frommrstomommy

e.rose said:


> If I did it, my husband would divorce me. :lmao:



you and me both!


----------



## jwbryson1

frommrstomommy said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did it, my husband would divorce me. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and me both!
Click to expand...


Polygamy?  How is E.Rose's husband going to divorce frommrstomommy?  Bizarre!!


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> He will get over it....eventually.



Enough with the chit chat ladies....


----------



## kathyt

DarkShadow said:


> Which one of you is this.


Sh*t! How did my video get out already.


----------



## Ron Evers

runnah said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should be sad that I wasn't included or relieved, I'm going with relieved and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but in Canada being nude means stripping down to a single layer of thermal underwear.
Click to expand...


How do you dress in Maine, seeing you live further north than pixil or me.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ron Evers said:


> How do you dress in Maine, seeing you live further north than pixil or me.



Hey! Yeah! What he said^^!!


----------



## jowensphoto

You guys never cease to uh, amaze, me...


----------



## Derrel

Kathy's demo video was a disaster...


----------



## runnah

Ron Evers said:


> How do you dress in Maine, seeing you live further north than pixil or me.



I shave my body hair accordingly.


----------



## DarkShadow

Derrel said:


> Kathy's demo video was a disaster...


:lmao: Looks like she did a face dive on that stand or plastic bin,ouch that must of hurt.


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> So say your name is Runnah... your husband would never find it!



Never google "runnah". Ever.




I have the same plates but for Maine.


----------



## mishele

Damn, looks like I missed the party yesterday!!

Overread has all my nude shots. He'll need to post them up for me.


----------



## Stevepwns

If anyone is interested in seeing a hairy chested balding redneck....  Im game...   :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Damn, looks like I missed the party yesterday!!
> 
> Overread has all my nude shots. He'll need to post them up for me.



C'mon...  you know how stingy he is... he won't share! Post'em up, lady!


----------



## cgipson1

Stevepwns said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing a hairy chested balding redneck....  Im game...   :lmao:



Talk to Runnah... he might just fall in love!


----------



## o hey tyler

Rotanimod said:


> ITT: not enough stripping



Still relevant.


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in seeing a hairy chested balding redneck....  Im game...   :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Runnah... he might just fall in love!
Click to expand...


Not a fan of bears, sorry.


----------



## Stevepwns

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in seeing a hairy chested balding redneck....  Im game...   :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Runnah... he might just fall in love!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a fan of bears, sorry.
Click to expand...


Im not that hairy.......  geez.   Besides my girlfriend was watching over my shoulder and through a fit that I even offered..  LOL


----------



## runnah

Stevepwns said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Runnah... he might just fall in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of bears, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not that hairy.......  geez.   Besides my girlfriend was watching over my shoulder and through a fit that I even offered..  LOL
Click to expand...


Do you own a pair of overalls that you wear with no shirt?


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of bears, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not that hairy.......  geez.   Besides my girlfriend was watching over my shoulder and through a fit that I even offered..  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you own a pair of overalls that you wear with no shirt?
Click to expand...


You are scaring me, Runnah!


----------



## mishele

cgipson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not that hairy....... geez. Besides my girlfriend was watching over my shoulder and through a fit that I even offered.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own a pair of overalls that you wear with no shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are scaring me, Runnah!
Click to expand...

Hey now, don't judge! It's cool if that's his thing.


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own a pair of overalls that you wear with no shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are scaring me, Runnah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey now, don't judge! It's cool if that's his thing.
Click to expand...


Not judging... nothing wrong with the farmboy scene if that is your thing!  :lmao:


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Hey now, don't judge! It's cool if that's his thing.



Exactly, we all have our particular kinks. I happen to like hairy men in overalls with poor educations and bigotry in their hearts. 

Mishele gets off on making people think that he is a chick. 

Charlie I know gets off on dressing like Grover Cleveland and being spanked by an albino named Sven with 12 dozen roses. 


But I don't judge!!!


----------



## amolitor

How do you like them apples.


----------



## mishele

I'm a dirty wife beater and cutoff jeans, kinda girl. lol


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't judge! It's cool if that's his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we all have our particular kinks. I happen to like hairy men in overalls with poor educations and bigotry in their hearts.
> 
> Mishele gets off on making people think that he is a chick.
> 
> Charlie I know gets off on dressing like Grover Cleveland and being spanked by an albino named Sven with 12 dozen roses.
> 
> 
> But I don't judge!!!
Click to expand...


No way.. Grover was way too uptight in his sartorial choices! Calvin Coolidge now.. that dude knew how to dress!


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> No way.. Grover was way too uptight in his sartorial choices! Calvin Coolidge now.. that dude knew how to dress!



Well I can't fill in for Sven if you support that SOB who got us off the gold standard!


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> View attachment 48568
> 
> How do you like them apples.



Needs more body oil.


----------



## cgipson1

amolitor said:


> View attachment 48568
> 
> How do you like them apples.



too dark.... You should look at Scott Allison's (Guinness Man) work... he knows how to shoot this kind of shot!


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.. Grover was way too uptight in his sartorial choices! Calvin Coolidge now.. that dude knew how to dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can't fill in for Sven if you support that SOB who got us off the gold standard!
Click to expand...


hey, Nobody is perfect!


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> hey, Nobody is perfect!



How about we decide in a new bipartisan figure. Margret Thatcher?


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, Nobody is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we decide in a new bipartisan figure. Margret Thatcher?
Click to expand...


Not a good choice, too damn sexy! That will bias some minds....


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> Not a good choice, too damn sexy! That will bias some minds....



Ok, how about if I dress up as a flower and spank
 you with a 1/8 scale doll of Mrs thatcher?

Or would that be weird.


----------



## amolitor

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good choice, too damn sexy! That will bias some minds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how about if *I dress up as a flower and spank
> you *with a 1/8 scale doll of Mrs thatcher?
> 
> Or would that be weird.
Click to expand...


Is THAT how mishele does it? Man, I would NEVER have guessed.


----------



## mishele

You two are so damn cute!! If you spank him w/ a Thatcher doll, I need to watch!!


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good choice, too damn sexy! That will bias some minds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how about if I dress up as a flower and spank
> you with a 1/8 scale doll of Mrs thatcher?
> 
> Or would that be weird.
Click to expand...


That might be TOO weird! (but I would let Mishele do it in a heartbeat! Sorry, she is just so much cuter than you are!)


----------



## mishele

runnah is always stealing my Thatcher doll!! I need to hide it better!


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good choice, too damn sexy! That will bias some minds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how about if I dress up as a flower and spank
> you with a 1/8 scale doll of Mrs thatcher?
> 
> Or would that be weird.
Click to expand...


Only the first time....

(_*jdubs quietly tiptoes away...*_)


----------



## cgipson1

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good choice, too damn sexy! That will bias some minds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how about if I dress up as a flower and spank
> you with a 1/8 scale doll of Mrs thatcher?
> 
> Or would that be weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the first time....
> 
> (_*jdubs quietly tiptoes away...*_)
Click to expand...


I think you are Jealous!  :hug::


----------



## pixmedic

cgipson1 said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how about if I dress up as a flower and spank
> you with a 1/8 scale doll of Mrs thatcher?
> 
> Or would that be weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the first time....
> 
> (_*jdubs quietly tiptoes away...*_)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are Jealous!  :hug::
Click to expand...


I think you guys should put up or shut up! someone call the others bluff already!


----------



## cgipson1

pixmedic said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the first time....
> 
> (_*jdubs quietly tiptoes away...*_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are Jealous!  :hug::
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you guys should put up or shut up! someone call the others bluff already!
Click to expand...


I always did think you had a cute mustache!         lol!


----------



## pixmedic

cgipson1 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are Jealous!  :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys should put up or shut up! someone call the others bluff already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always did think you had a cute mustache!         lol!
Click to expand...


im good with that. I'll take a compliment wherever i can get it nowadays.


----------



## runnah

I'd upload a pic of my unit but the size limit isn't big enough!!!!

*rimshot*


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> I'd upload a pic of my unit but the size limit isn't big enough!!!!
> 
> *rimshot*



Sure it is.. just use a macro lens... might need an MP-E65 though....


----------



## HughGuessWho

Talk, Talk Talk

Where's the strippin'?


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd upload a pic of my unit but the size limit isn't big enough!!!!
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.. just use a macro lens... might need an MP-E65 though....
Click to expand...



That hurts coming from you considering how flattering you were in private.

But you just have to be Mr. Cool guy in front of the guys don't you!


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd upload a pic of my unit but the size limit isn't big enough!!!!
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.. just use a macro lens... might need an MP-E65 though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That hurts coming from you considering how flattering you were in private.
> 
> But you just have to be Mr. Cool guy in front of the guys don't you!
Click to expand...


Hey I am just saying that based on what the farmboy told me....  :er:


----------



## amolitor

HughGuessWho said:


> Talk, Talk Talk
> 
> Where's the strippin'?



What am I, chopped liver? Charlie's on the record as wanting to see more of my skin, at least.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Damn, looks like I missed the party yesterday!!
> 
> Overread has all my nude shots. He'll need to post them up for me.



Fibs!!! They've aaaaall FIBs!!

Hmmmmm Got Greek?


----------



## cgipson1

amolitor said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk, Talk Talk
> 
> Where's the strippin'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I, chopped liver? Charlie's on the record as wanting to see more of my skin, at least.
Click to expand...


Hardly... although maybe if I had a bullwhip.... hmmmm....


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, looks like I missed the party yesterday!!
> 
> Overread has all my nude shots. He'll need to post them up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fibs!!! They've aaaaall FIBs!!
> 
> Hmmmmm Got Greek?
Click to expand...


Oh no.. Geek Greeks... the worst!


----------



## amolitor

cgipson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk, Talk Talk
> 
> Where's the strippin'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I, chopped liver? Charlie's on the record as wanting to see more of my skin, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly... although maybe if I had a bullwhip.... hmmmm....
Click to expand...


Was that someone else who wanted my picture lighter, then? Sorry, man. My bad!


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:


> Oh no.. Geek Greeks... the worst!



Lol not my sexy ass XD


----------



## cgipson1

amolitor said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I, chopped liver? Charlie's on the record as wanting to see more of my skin, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly... although maybe if I had a bullwhip.... hmmmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that someone else who wanted my picture lighter, then? Sorry, man. My bad!
Click to expand...


I just said it was too dark... hardly visible... poorly shot! Not that I wanted to see more! and I suggested you go look at a real photographers site (Guinness man.. the guy that is leaving TPF) so you could see some really good work! Maybe try to emulate it?


----------



## amolitor

You flatter me, charlie. And I think that's about enough for me here.


----------



## runnah




----------



## o hey tyler

cgipson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly... although maybe if I had a bullwhip.... hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that someone else who wanted my picture lighter, then? Sorry, man. My bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggested you go look at real photographers site (Guiness man)
Click to expand...


A photographer of scantily clad women, with very little variety in lighting.


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that someone else who wanted my picture lighter, then? Sorry, man. My bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested you go look at real photographers site (Guiness man)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A photographer of scantily clad women, with very little variety in lighting.
Click to expand...


We should be so lucky! amirite?


----------



## kathyt

cgipson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly... although maybe if I had a bullwhip.... hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that someone else who wanted my picture lighter, then? Sorry, man. My bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said it was too dark... hardly visible... poorly shot! Not that I wanted to see more! and I suggested you go look at real photographers site (Guiness man.. the guy that is leaving TPF) so you could see some real good work!
Click to expand...

Guinness man needs to quit whining and just open up a new thread already! Good grief. Put on your big boy pants there G-man! You are talented, but you do have to contribute to the forum if you expect to get something out of it. Give feedback, join our pointless discussions, something.


----------



## cgipson1

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that someone else who wanted my picture lighter, then? Sorry, man. My bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested you go look at real photographers site (Guiness man)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A photographer of scantily clad women, with very little variety in lighting.
Click to expand...


His work beats most of the work I have seen "some" post!


----------



## kathyt

amolitor said:


> You flatter me, charlie. And I think that's about enough for me here.


Didn't you say that 2 pages ago?


----------



## sashbar

70 likes in this thread. Finally I know what photography is about..


----------



## cgipson1

sashbar said:


> 70 likes in this thread. Finally I know what photography is about..



There... another "like" just for you!


----------



## runnah

sashbar said:


> 70 likes in this thread. Finally I know what photography is about..



Getting laid.


----------



## mishele

Stop w/ the Guinness stuff...lol He left. Life moves on.

Now Kathy, post the pictures you sent me. I particularly liked the one w/ the eggbeater and umbrella. I have no idea how you did what you did but bravo!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Stop w/ the Guinness stuff...lol He left. Life moves on.


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Stop w/ the Guinness stuff...lol He left. Life moves on.!



Sorry.. but we just seem to be losing Professionals at an alarming rate... I get concerned about that!


----------



## runnah

back to happier topics...who wants to see my junk??!


----------



## mishele

I'll show you my junk, if you show yours first.


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> back to happier topics...who wants to see my junk??!



Who has a microscope? Runnah wants his junk examined...


----------



## runnah

Don't tempt me, wait until I get home! 

I need to put black boxes over my naughty bits...


----------



## DarkShadow

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are scaring me, Runnah!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't judge! It's cool if that's his thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not judging... nothing wrong with the farmboy scene if that is your thing!  :lmao:
Click to expand...

And a straw Hat,Hee Haw


----------



## cgipson1

DarkShadow said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't judge! It's cool if that's his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not judging... nothing wrong with the farmboy scene if that is your thing!  :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a straw Hat,Hee Haw
Click to expand...


and a pitchfork... that is what came to mind earlier... lol! And a pig Runnah calls Martha.....


----------



## DarkShadow

cgipson1 said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not judging... nothing wrong with the farmboy scene if that is your thing!
> 
> 
> 
> And a straw Hat,Hee Haw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a pitchfork... that is what came to mind earlier... lol! And a pig Runnah calls Martha.....
Click to expand...

:lmao:


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> I'll show you my junk, if you show yours first.



I fell for that the last seven times.


----------



## mishele

Alright you bunch of pvssies...lol I'll get this party started!! This is a selfie I took! Who's going to step up?!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Alright you bunch of pvssies...lol I'll get this party started!! This is a selfie I took! Who's going to step up?!



Darling.. I have seen your belly.. and it was NOT hairy and fat....


----------



## manaheim

:bounce:


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> Alright you bunch of pvssies...lol I'll get this party started!! This is a selfie I took! Who's going to step up?!
> 
> Grossness removed due to, well, grossness.



Aren't you funny.


----------



## cgipson1

manaheim said:


> :bounce:



Wanting a little popcorn, huh? lol!


----------



## mishele

Alright, alright, this is a picture Runnah sent me last week. Pretty sexy, huh?!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Alright, alright, this is a picture Runnah sent me last week. Pretty sexy, huh?!



I actually believe you!  :meh:  But no.. NOT sexy! barf inducing...


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm still trying to figure out how manny can eat after that.


----------



## cgipson1

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how manny can eat after that.



Good question.. but I am not sure we want to know the answer!  :raisedbrow:


----------



## DarkShadow

manaheim said:


> :bounce:


Man thats a lot of popcorn to eat.


----------



## IByte

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how manny can eat after that.



Psssst!  He eats like a bunny!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Alright you bunch of pvssies...lol I'll get this party started!! This is a selfie I took! Who's going to step up?!



Dude wtf?! Not cool.


----------



## mishele

Runnah, I guess you'll think twice before sending your picture to chicks on the net next time! Perv.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Runnah, I guess you'll think twice before sending your picture to chicks on the net next time! Perv.



It was sent as a joke and was mean't to be kept PRIVATE! I didn't know you were going to be an ******* and share to the whole ****ing world.


----------



## mishele

Oh, relax!! Its funny. Get over yourself.


----------



## kathyt

Whoa. I think this thread is taking a detour down a dead end. I took the first exit on page one.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Oh, relax!! Its funny. Get over yourself.



Yeah, real ****ing funny.


----------



## amolitor

So endeth runnah's political aspirations. :respectfully removes hat: <-- is there a smily for that?

Oh wait, I'm out of this thread. Ooops. Ignore me.


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> Dude wtf?! Not cool.



See I told you she was tricksty, you should used have used photobucket like I did XD


----------



## mishele

OK, OK!! Its really not Runnah. Its Charlie. Runnah just explained to me that Charlie sent the picture to him and he sent it to me. Lol Silly boys.


----------



## Gavjenks

For the record, 17,000 bitcoins is currently = to approximately 2 million dollars.

So some of the husbands out there might reconsider the whole divorce thing after all!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> OK, OK!! Its really not Runnah. Its Charlie. Runnah just explained to me that Charlie sent the picture to him and he sent it to me. Lol Silly boys.



Oo you couldn't tell by the gimp outfit lol


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> OK, OK!! Its really not Runnah. Its Charlie. Runnah just explained to me that Charlie sent the picture to him and he sent it to me. Lol Silly boys.



Nice try...


----------



## mishele

Lol


----------



## ShooterJ

145 comments and no stripping ... methinks the women are toying with the OP and all the other guys lurking on this thread at all hours waiting for it to happen.

:lmao:


----------



## jowensphoto

Fine. I wasn't going to do it, but $2 mil?

Click here for JOwensPhoto's super hot pix.


----------



## jowensphoto

****. it's not working.

basically, it was a rick roll.


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> OK, OK!! Its really not Runnah. Its Charlie. Runnah just explained to me that Charlie sent the picture to him and he sent it to me. Lol Silly boys.



That won't work.. my belly aint fat and hairy either! lol!


----------



## cgipson1

ShooterJ said:


> 145 comments and no stripping ... methinks the women are toying with the OP and all the other guys lurking on this thread at all hours waiting for it to happen.
> 
> :lmao:



Don't they always?


----------



## runnah

ShooterJ said:


> 145 comments and no stripping ... methinks the women are toying with the OP and all the other guys lurking on this thread at all hours waiting for it to happen.
> 
> :lmao:



I was inadvertently revealed so that must count for something...


----------



## kathyt

I better not get surprises like that in my inbox. That is all I'm saying.


----------



## ShooterJ

Sitting in a waiting room waiting to see if I have a cracked rib(s) and laughing at my phone.. I'm sure I'm making people nervous here. Lol


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> I better not get surprises like that in my inbox. That is all I'm saying.



Christ!  Where is the "unsend" button?!


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> I better not get surprises like that in my inbox. That is all I'm saying.



Damn! <deletes message to Kathy>


----------



## cgipson1

kathythorson said:


> I better not get surprises like that in my inbox. That is all I'm saying.



Agreed... the only way that image could be more tasteless is if it was selective color!


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better not get surprises like that in my inbox. That is all I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...
Click to expand...


Would you accept a package in the rear instead?


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better not get surprises like that in my inbox. That is all I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you accept a package in the rear instead?
Click to expand...


Ok.. "tasteless" just hit a new low... lol!


----------



## mishele

Package and rear reference for the win.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Package and rear reference for the win.



I am opening a new gaming and alcohol business called, Liquor in front, Poker in rear.


----------



## ShooterJ

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Package and rear reference for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am opening a new gaming and alcohol business called, Liquor in front, Poker in back.
Click to expand...


:lmao:


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Package and rear reference for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am opening a new gaming and alcohol business called, Liquor in front, Poker in rear.
Click to expand...

I think you need to go back to work.


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Package and rear reference for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am opening a new gaming and alcohol business called, Liquor in front, Poker in rear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to go back to work.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he's HARD at work!


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Package and rear reference for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am opening a new gaming and alcohol business called, Liquor in front, Poker in rear.
Click to expand...


I lived in White Rock, NM in 1983 for about six months. The local liquor store was called Beaver Liquors.

No joke.


----------



## o hey tyler

http://www.bungholeliquors.com/


----------



## Ron Evers

ShooterJ said:


> Sitting in a waiting room waiting to see if I have a cracked rib(s) and laughing at my phone.. I'm sure I'm making people nervous here. Lol



Well, that cracked me up.


----------



## DarkShadow

ShooterJ said:


> Sitting in a waiting room waiting to see if I have a cracked rib(s) and laughing at my phone.. I'm sure I'm making people nervous here. Lol


Cracked ribs,What happen?


----------



## Stevepwns

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't judge! It's cool if that's his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we all have our particular kinks. I happen to like hairy men in overalls with poor educations and bigotry in their hearts.
> 
> Mishele gets off on making people think that he is a chick.
> 
> Charlie I know gets off on dressing like Grover Cleveland and being spanked by an albino named Sven with 12 dozen roses.
> 
> 
> But I don't judge!!!
Click to expand...


Thats the funniest thing I have read today. Thank you for that.  But I am not your typical redneck. So I can only provide a the hairy part......


----------

